
Ask HN: Which programming language(s) do you enjoy coding in the most? - drivs
I&#x27;ve seen some posts on HN recently about Elm and Delphi, both of them pointing out that they thinks it&#x27;s fun to code in either of those.
======
ntw1103
D is very enjoyable to me. I like the way type conversions are handled.
followed by python. :]

------
PeterHK
1\. Elixir 2\. Clojure

